# Wood Scale Models



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 1*

1949 Reading Steam Freight Train

I started a new project. It is a steam train using Gatto plans. I currently have made the main frame, boiler and the display track.

I made a jig out of a strip of plywood with grooves spaced the right distance apart and then glued a fence on one side to line up the cross ties. I also made several spacers to go between the cross ties. This made it super easy to make the track.






















































Here is the main frame coming together.



























The beginnings of the boiler


----------



## dorielwooden (Jan 17, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 1*
> 
> 1949 Reading Steam Freight Train
> 
> ...


DO YUO BUILT A TRAIN ? I LOOK FOR MORE PICTURE LATER THANK YOU.


----------



## Jake_D (Jan 19, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 1*
> 
> 1949 Reading Steam Freight Train
> 
> ...


Scaled wooden models are amazing. Looking forward to more updates and the finished project.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 1*
> 
> 1949 Reading Steam Freight Train
> 
> ...


this is going to be interressting to follow 

take care
Dennis


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 1*
> 
> 1949 Reading Steam Freight Train
> 
> ...


Looks great, is that a metal lathe?


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 2*

Small update made some parts for the boiler. Drilled holes for the hand rails.

Front Boiler Rest









Superheater, Smoker, and access cover


















Firebox final shape and trim added


















Happy Holidays Everyone,

Bret


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 2*
> 
> Small update made some parts for the boiler. Drilled holes for the hand rails.
> 
> ...


Looking good!! Happy Holidays to you and your family!


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*

Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.

Catwalks 3 pieces per side. The bottom piece has a 30* taper, and the top piece has a 15* taper so they will snug up against the side of the boiler.






















































Cab front wall.



















3 more days til Xmas. Can't wait to see my boys open their gifts.

Bret


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


Bret, the train looks awesome. Your boys will like it for sure.


----------



## TLA (Jan 10, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


This looks great. Your boys will love it.


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


Looks great, I am tempted to try this train myself after seeing your photos. By the way, Is that a Christmas tree in your shop?


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


This is something you boys will cherish, very nice, I can't wait to get started in model building.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...




looking good sofare

Dennis


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


Got a couple more pieces made. Sand dome, steam turret cover, Cab rear, Cab Floor and Cab Roof.

Sand Dome









Steam turret cover


















Cab rear









Roof, floor and cab mocked up.













































thanks for lookin'
Bret


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...


Wow. I am amazed. I'm looking forward to watching this project progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ROOI (Feb 8, 2012)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 3*
> 
> Another update on the train. Made the catwalks and started on the cab parts.
> 
> ...





















Hey 383 
The train is looking great. I am building one also but out of cherry. Just wondering how are you going to put the letters and numbers on (ieaint,stencil,wooden letters) I can't find a soure for "O" gauge letters anywhere.I am working on making the wheels right now.Will keep you posted.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 4*

Well it has been awhile since I worked on my train but I am going full steam ahead. Sorry couldn't resist. I have been working on makin the main driver wheels there are 8 of them.

I was able to make all of them from the center cutouts from the tires of my Scania truck I built.









Roughed out on the lathe.









After turning them to size I took them to the bandsaw and cut them off










After that I chucked them back in the lathe and finished the back to size

















Next up was making the outer rims our of maple. I tried several ways to make them on the lathe but ended up making them with holesaws and cleaning up the edges on the lathe
First I had to establish the outside cut of the rim so that once i cut the center out I had a reference point of the holesaw

















I made this jig to chuck them in the lathe to finish them to size.

















Here is the before and after the rim is glued on and sized









Wheel jig I made to drill all the holes.









Half of the wheels done and the other half needing to be filed.









Counterweights

















Pivot arms layed out. Made an original and them traced them all out.









A quick trip to the bandsaw.









After about 10 minutes of sanding.









A mockup of the wheels.

















Next up will be the side rods and piston rods.

Bret


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 4*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I worked on my train but I am going full steam ahead. Sorry couldn't resist. I have been working on makin the main driver wheels there are 8 of them.
> 
> ...


WOW! coming along great!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 4*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I worked on my train but I am going full steam ahead. Sorry couldn't resist. I have been working on makin the main driver wheels there are 8 of them.
> 
> ...


Great job. With this much work going into the wheels I can see a masterpiece being created.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 4*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I worked on my train but I am going full steam ahead. Sorry couldn't resist. I have been working on makin the main driver wheels there are 8 of them.
> 
> ...


Looks really good. Looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 4*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I worked on my train but I am going full steam ahead. Sorry couldn't resist. I have been working on makin the main driver wheels there are 8 of them.
> 
> ...


Made some more parts for the drivers. The side rods, piston rod, spacers and valve cylinder chest for the left side.









Bret


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

*1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*

Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.









































































Thanks for looking!

Bret


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


WOW!! That is an awesome engine. How many hours have you got into that? Very nice work.

It looks like you could use the tender as a hand plane until you get wheels on it.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Hi Bret, I just came across your blog. Looking good. I too build model locomotives in wood. I use an 1-1/2" to the foot scale. I have built three locomotives now and all are powered by electric motors. I intent to one day run them by remote control on mt 8 acres of land. I had a problem posting an image, but finally did. See second reply down. It measures about 4' long x 12" w x 14" high. It is a scale model of the first diesel electric locomotive used on an American railroad. It is powered by two 12 V motors. Headlights come from $1.00 plastic flashlights. Trucks are all metal home made. The rest is common household materials. Total cost was under $100. Model building is now on the back burner. I am building a CNC router. It should help me make locomotives easier in the future. The next picture down shows a model of a Swedish electri locomotive of the 1920's. It actually had an all wood body so building my model from wood was appropiate. It too is powered by a 24V motor from a scooter. It is an old picture and doesn't show all the little fittings, like pantograph, handrails, handles, steps bumpers or couplers, but they are now installed. I have a third model of a Long Island camelback locomotive and tender, actually my first model. It requires some repair as it has been sitting around for 10 years.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous! Amazing attention to detail. Are you going to paint it or let the natural wood shine through? I am in awe.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


That is a very nice engine,cant wait to see the tender.
Chuck


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for your comments. Mr Ron your trains look awesome. Glad you posted them. I have thought about how neat it would be to put an electric motor on it.

Bret


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


nm

I am going to go read your whole blog before I say anything else - I just realized this was a whole series.


----------



## wolflrv (Nov 28, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Awesome man!! Just awesome!! Was wonderin' whatcha been up to!


----------



## hunter71 (Sep 4, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Very nice, yes very nice indeed. I think I will keep you on my buddy list to keep track of progress. Doug


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Please accept my apology for posting here. I really should have posted in a new blog, but I didn't have many pictures showing the stages of construction. Bret, your engine would look great running under its own power. Shouldn't be too difficult to power. What scale are you building in? I think I will start a new blog so as not to cause confusion.


----------



## bj383ss (Dec 8, 2011)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Ron the plans say it is approximately 1/38th scale which is between to standard scales I believe. I don't plan on putting a motor in it. Maybe the next one I build I will. I have been working on this train off and on since last October and I really want to finish it and get it off the bench.

Ampeater I checked my work log and I have approximately 68 hours in this build!

Bret


----------



## jacob34 (Mar 14, 2012)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


I love the engine, I must admit one of my goals when getting into woodworking is to build a steam locomotive. I purchased a set of plans with in days of buying my first few bench tools. Man I was not ready to the complexity involved in that. The trains always remind me of being a boy. Great job!! looks amazying


----------



## woodsyguy81 (Jul 12, 2012)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


One word Bret, impressive!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


That is incredibly detailed. Wow! You're a real train-builder. Awesome!


----------



## MrWizard (Sep 21, 2010)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Very Impressive detail. What a wonderful craft. Great job.
Your dedication to this Model build is impressive. A grand challenge indeed.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

bj383ss said:


> *1949 Reading Steam Freight Train Part # 5*
> 
> Well it has been awhile since I have posted. I have now finished making all the parts for the Locomotive. It is just mocked up at the moment nothing is glued together yet. I have now started on the tender.
> 
> ...


Way late to this party but thanks for this blog will be quite helpful as I start making mine.


----------

